

Will Keccak = SHA-3? - antsar
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/10/will_keccak_sha-3.html

======
antsar
Longer writing on the topic, linked to in the above post:
[https://www.cdt.org/blogs/joseph-lorenzo-hall/2409-nist-
sha-...](https://www.cdt.org/blogs/joseph-lorenzo-hall/2409-nist-sha-3)

